# Ceramic vs. Porcelain



## satchmo (Apr 6, 2007)

We're planning to replace the old tiles of our kitchen with new ones.

We're pretty much set on a tiled surface, and natural stones are too expensive.

So, it comes down to ceramic vs. porcelain.

The price difference is small.

Which one would you guys recommend?


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

Porcelain.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Porcelain would be the best. I recommend glazed porcelain unless you like an unglazed rustic look. Having said that, I would not necessarily rule out a high end ceramic tile. Most homes do not need the extra durability of porccelain tiles, but it is good to have since the price isn't that much more. 

You should expect to spend over 2.50 for a standard porcelain, and up. Many good quality, stylish tiles are over 4.00.

Jaz


----------



## satchmo (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks.

We also heard something about a "Thru-Body" porcelain, where such construction makes it less noticeable when the tile is chipped.

How would I know which tile has this composition?

And how about the PEI rating? Is a rating of 5 really necessary?


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

You're welcome,

Thru-Body porcelain is unglazed tile whose color/pattern (usually looks like little chips or specks), goes all the way thru to the back. It is the type you might see and many commercial settings. It is very durable, but sometimes not as 'pretty' as glazed tiles. Depending on its quality and texture etc. it may also require more maintenance. 

PEI, is a rating system from the Porcelain Enamel Institute, and so as you might imagine ONLY applies to glazed tiles. A rating of III (3) is more then enough for most residential kitchen floors. A higher rating of course should last longer? DO NOT confuse a higher PEI rating as meaning higher quality. A tile might (?) get a higher rating by increasing surface texture, which might make it more difficult to clean? Quality of a tile is therefore not directly affected by how long it's supposed to last. 

Another type of porcelain (I think the best:thumbsup: ) is a glazed porcelain that has also been colored so that it too is the same color all the way thru. One such tile is made by Labicer (which I am the USA rep for). Unfortunately there are no samples in your part of the USA. 

Jaz


----------



## artisticstoneworks (May 28, 2007)

*ciramic vs porcelain*



satchmo said:


> We're planning to replace the old tiles of our kitchen with new ones.
> 
> We're pretty much set on a tiled surface, and natural stones are too expensive.
> 
> ...


I would strongly recommed porcelain, it's almost as strong as granite. so if you drop an object on it's surface. it wont chip the glazed surface, Unlike ceramic.
thats why, the price is a little bit more but its better. If you were thinking of using stone, on your flooring. You can get classic travertine from arizona tile retail is about 4.95 sqft. But you figure porcellain is about 2 - 4 dollars a sqft for for about a buck more. But it can greatly raise the value of your home depening on the sqft. "For example"
Lets say you have 300 sqft to install of tile or porcellain the value of your home might hit around 7,000 dollars if your lucky. but by installing stone would raise the bar to about 19,000 or better.
add some slab counters and you just made about 30,000 or better so you can see the differance. Trust me we all have a budget. but if you could wait a little while longer save a little more it would more then pay for itself in the end.


----------



## MattCoops (Jan 10, 2007)

porcelain is a ceramic
porcelain is made with denser clays fired at higher temperatures
there is no fact in it being "stronger" or "more durable"
there are some ceramics that are better suited in certain scenerios
as with porcelain being able to be set outside, with frost-proof characteristics


----------



## shotdown (Apr 18, 2007)

Be very careful when looking to buy Porcelain tile. We went in to buy Porcelain "Tile" and were very clear to the salesperson what we were interested in. During tile installation I noticed that I could'nt find the word "porcelain tile" but instead only "Porcelain Finish". You can figure out the rest. Alot of salespersons and even a few tile installers did'nt know about Porcelain "Finish". Go figure. The only people who really told me "the truth up front" were the distributors and two salespersons from other stores who had some integrity still intact! One funny thing is that if you ask people about the difference between solid hardwood and engineered hardwood it's more "common knowledge" than if you ask them about the difference between Porcelain Tile & Porcelain Finish.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

I am also in the dark about this.

I know about thru body Porcelain and glazed Porcelain. But I am not aware of a Porcelain finish...


----------



## satchmo (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the input.

We're going with porcelain (and not just porcelain finish).


----------



## artisticstoneworks (May 28, 2007)

MattCoops said:


> porcelain is a ceramic
> porcelain is made with denser clays fired at higher temperatures
> there is no fact in it being "stronger" or "more durable"
> there are some ceramics that are better suited in certain scenerios
> as with porcelain being able to be set outside, with frost-proof characteristics


that is not true, in fact here is the truth True porcelain is made by firing a mixture of white china clay (kaolin) and china stone (pertuntze) to a temperature over 1300 degree. Fusion of the particles takes place enabling thin walls to be made without loss of strength. made also with glass and sand " not ceramic" you probable dont even know were tile frist was placed, it was Ceramic tiling has been found in ruins over 6000 years old. ... Ceramic *tile* has even been found frist in the pyramids of *Egypt*. anyone who paint and installs tile is like mc donalds selling burritos it tastes like crap


----------



## shotdown (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey Artisticstonework, You should comment on the Porcelain tile VS. Porcelain Finish. I would be interested how prevelant porcelain finish is on the market and especially how you can have "just a porcelain finish". People tell me it's a true porcelain tile but I'm skeptical.


----------

